# Southern Jersey Rabbit



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 14, 2007)

Of course i know that i should stay off of craigslist, but i was bored today and now i am sad , and i want to take the bun but i cant.



http://southjersey.craigslist.org/pet/509032675.html



Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-12-14, 10:08AM EST


My neighbor moved and left her outside rabbits in their hutch in her yard. I brought the hutch into my yard to keep them fed. Sadly, one has died and I'm desperately trying to find the other a warm, inside home. I can not afford to take care of him and my home isn't big enough. I've looked into shelters and rescues and they all charge a fee upwards of $25 to surrender a "pet". This rabbit isn't even *my* pet! Should I have left him to fend for himself???? Now I'm in a bind and feel terrible that no one wants him and I can't afford to keep him OR surrender him!  Can anyone help???? 












Location: Gloucester County


----------



## Flashy (Dec 14, 2007)

Could you suggest she comes to ROin the hope of finding him a home?


----------



## bunnylady (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi I have contacted the lady and am trying to figure out something so that I can bring the bunny to my gang. About that neighbor:nononoeople can be so mean!

bunnylady


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 14, 2007)

I know i was just getting ready to send an email about RO and i seen that Bunnylady sent one, i dont want to bombard her with a ton of emails, so thanks Bunnylady.



I agree about the neighbor, and it is such ashame that one died, But i have to say thumbs up for the woman who took them, even though she cant afford to keep them she is trying her hardest she could have turned a blind eye and left them there. Bunnylady i hope you can get it together and get the bun to you.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 14, 2007)

That's great BunnyLady!


----------



## JimD (Dec 14, 2007)

I am in no way recommending this, but....

Some shelters don't charge for a animal brought in as a "stray".
I did this twice in the past at the Bergen Cty shelter.....once a kitten, and once a dog.
I found the kitten in the winter...abandoned near some railroad tracks in a wetland area. The dog was found running around the apartment complex I lived in, also in the winter.No tags or collars on either.
I couldn't keep them because of my lease. 
It broke my heart, but I didn't have much choice.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 17, 2007)

Bunnylady any news?


----------



## bunnylady (Dec 18, 2007)

:?Hey there I emailed her and also gave her my phone number no answer as of yet.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 18, 2007)

sheesh you would think since she sound so desperate she would have called by now, i will keep my fingers crossed that she contacts you


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 18, 2007)

*theicequeen99121 wrote: *


> sheesh you would think since she sound so desperate she would have called by now, i will keep my fingers crossed that she contacts you


Unless she hasn't checked her email yet.


----------



## bunnylady (Dec 18, 2007)

:?I just emailed her again keep fingers crossed.

bunnylady


----------



## Leaf (Dec 23, 2007)

Any luck yet?


----------



## bunnylady (Dec 23, 2007)

*Hey guys no reply at all*

*bunnylady*


----------



## pla725 (Dec 23, 2007)

I just checked. The ad is no longer on CL.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 23, 2007)

oh no , merry christmas bunny i hope you found a good home


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 23, 2007)

dang double post


----------

